# Surge not updating in the app



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So, I've noticed this happening all the time this weekend, I find the hotspot ($12 to 20 surge) drive to it while just on connect and/or Uber Pet and the surge doesn't update as I move. When I turn on X and XL I get a ping for whatever surge the rider is at instead of the sticky I should be getting. 

If I go offline and back online, I get sticky surge. 
If I accept and then cancel, I get sticky surge

If I'm on a consecutive ride bonus I have to accept and then cancel for safety reasons to not lose the streak and get the sticky surge. 

Has anyone reported this to Uber (I did and got the surprised it seems to be working correctly after being on hold 10 minutes response) ? 

see also: Sticky Never Increases While You're Online and Moving

.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes it's been a problem here for a couple weeks now. People say they have to go offline and online to get it to stick. That did not work for me. Also, changing platforms makes you lose any surge you have attached.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Same problem here to. I'm sure it's happening everywhere.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Dont know about everywhere but it hits me here.


----------

